# Delamination On Side Of 25rss (pics)



## Gooch (May 21, 2007)

We bought our Outback 25RSS last May. At the end of the camping season we started to notice the delamination of the front and side of our unit. The dealer we bought it from is 300km away, so we took the unit to a local Keystone dealer. They replaced the front with no issues, but Keystone's reaction to the delam on the side was quite interesting. They said it wasn't a structural problem so they wouldn't fix it! The dealer said they wouldn't accept that, so the saga began.

I spoke to a CSR at Keystone and pushed the issue very hard. He said they would look at it and would probably offer a settlement. He wanted pictures. I sent the pictures and didn't hear from them for 2 months and got no return calls or e-mails. I finally got an e-mail and my CSR got promoted and they gave me another ladies name. After many, many calls and e-mails I finally got through and she thought it was water damage. I was quite upset and said it isn't, but she wanted to hear from the dealer. The dealer placed a call to tell them it was definitely not water damage but delamination, but couldn't get through and only left a message. I am not trying to get back in touch with my CSR. This is turning into a disaster. The delam is very noticable and I thinks its completely unacceptable for a 1 year old trailer.

You can see the bubbling in the pics. It doesn't show up great in the pics, but as soon as you walk up to the unit you can see them. It is most noticable on the decals. The dealer said it would be a 'huge' job to fix as they'd have to take apart the entire side of the unit. Not sure where this is going to end up...

Here are some pics.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

To replace a sidewall is a major tear down. I know exactly how you feel. We just went through the same thing getting the front end changed on our 2007 Sidney 27RLS. Fiberglass looks nice but there is a lot to be said for the ease of repair and replacement of other materials.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I think you've been more than patient with Keystone. If this were my trailer, I'd be steaming by now.

I'd give them one more call and let them know that this is their last chance to do the right thing, and then I'd contact a good attourney who is familiar with product liability claims. If you've only had this trailer since last May, it is still under warranty - and it was well within warranty when you first took it in for repairs. If the dealer says it is a delam problem, then Keystone has a legal obligation to make it right. (And even if it is water damage, something wasn't sealed properly to prevent water from getting in - most likely a window or the seam where the roof meets the sidewall.)

And my lawsuit would definately include some sort of settlement for loss of use, since Keystone has chosen to drag its collective feet over the last several months. It could be several more months before it is fixed!

By now, I'd have this thing parked in my front yard for all to see, with a big sign pointing to Keystone's lousy workmanship and their refusal to make good on the warranty (that you paid for).

That's just me - but as I get older, I get da**ed tired of people walking all over me. Most I can't do anything about. But something like this - I can - and would.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## monteolsen1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mike,

You are right on!!!

This stinks. I would not accept anythning but a full repair from Keystone. If they decide they don't want to do it, then it is time to get an attorney. I'm willing to bet that some attorney would love something like this.

I wonder if others here are having a similar problem with delamination on the side? This probably shouldn't be surprising considering that a similar problem happened to the front of the Outbacks, too.

I cannot believe Keystone will not cover this.

Good luck.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

The bottom line is that your Outback IS still under warranty and Keystone is under obligation to repair it.
I was told by them that they stand behind their craftsmanship and will repair or replace anything that you are not happy with. Those were their exact words.

Now go get 'em!!


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Holy Cow!!! Unbelievable!!! Maybe I should have looked harder at that SCAMP trailer. I can't believe Keystone would be difficult about an obvious SNAFU on thier end.

HEY!!!! Is anyone from Keystone reading this thread!?!





















Pass this on to your legal department and settle already!


----------



## Gooch (May 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I will now go after Keystone with renewed vigor!! After headaches and hassles you begin to wonder if its worth it, but I paid alot for what I thought was a top of the line unit. We will see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Cam said:


> Thanks everyone. I will now go after Keystone with renewed vigor!! After headaches and hassles you begin to wonder if its worth it, but I paid alot for what I thought was a top of the line unit. We will see what happens tomorrow!


 Outbacks are good units and most people that I have seen that have had difficulties had them resolved to thier satisfaction. Be firm but polite. Document what you do, who you talk to and if you are not getting the answers you need ask for thier supervisor. Work up from there if necessary. Guarranteed, owners here will be watching and listening to your progress.

I was led to believe in talking with a sales rep for a dealership that a percentage of the anonymous visitors to the site are dealership personnel, Keystone reps and others that have interest in Outbacks and RV's in general. not all of them are your average joe. So problems, issues and such are seen, the response is noticed and, I think used.

Case in point: The last Rally I organized had Campers Inn of Kingston show up with 4 Brand New Outbacks, catered a continental breakfast and provided a sales person to answer question take notes about our desires and comments about the units.

I didn't ask them to attend. They called me 2 days prior to let me know they were coming. The only way they could have known about the rally wasto be surfing Outbackers.com. And if your reading this Mike thanks again!

Eric


----------

